

Portal 2 trailer released at E3 - daten
http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/e3-2010-portal-2-trailer-released/

======
daten
There are also some demos.

[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/portal-steamworks-
portal-2-...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/portal-steamworks-
portal-2-e3-trailer,10672.html)

